# quando il partner confessa ...



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

... di essere affetto da EPATITE B ... come reagireste?


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ... di essere affetto da EPATITE B ... come reagireste?


bel casino.. perché apre le porte alle peggiori delle ipotesi sul come può essersela presa..


----------



## Old Zyp (27 Maggio 2009)

invece io andrei a far n'altro test

perche l'epa B spesso non viagga sola

a buon intenditor


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Maggio 2009)

penserei che c'e' di peggio
tipo l'AIDS o la suocera in casa


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ... di essere affetto da EPATITE B ... come reagireste?


 la prossima volta tromberai con le dovute preucazioni


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ... di essere affetto da EPATITE B ... come reagireste?


se era una delle due rimaste sei a cavallo! (vabbè a manzo!)


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la prossima volta tromberai con le dovute preucazioni


se non glielo ha detto prima è una criminale, cmq...


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Maggio 2009)

Esiste il vaccino per l'epatite B.
Non è uno spettro orribile, le possibilità di cura credo siano prossime al 100%.


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Esiste il vaccino per l'epatite B.
> Non è uno spettro orribile, le possibilità di cura credo siano prossime al 100%.


sì, però come minimo la manderei a stendere.....come si può tenere nascosto al proprio partner che si soffre di una malattia infettiva?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

mamma con EPATITE B; lei con EPATITE B; sorella e papà SANI
accortasi all'età di 15 anni; non l'ha tenuto nascosto


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> mamma con EPATITE B; lei con EPATITE B; sorella e papà SANI
> accortasi all'età di 15 anni; non l'ha tenuto nascosto


 
Cioè te l'ha detto appena l'hai conosciuta? Bhè se ti piace davvero usa le dovute precauzioni e vai avanti.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> mamma con EPATITE B; lei con EPATITE B; sorella e papà SANI
> accortasi all'età di 15 anni; non l'ha tenuto nascosto


e allora che vuoi? se lo sapevi, come dovresti reagire??


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

me lo ha detto da subito ma è stato uno scossone per me
non so' se sono vaccinato, ma per questo basterebbe un semplice esame del sangue
è che sono traumatizzato: non che l'epatite b sia chissà cosa, però ...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> mamma con EPATITE B; lei con EPATITE B; sorella e papà SANI
> accortasi all'età di 15 anni; non l'ha tenuto nascosto


in che senso si è accorta a 15 anni?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> in che senso si è accorta a 15 anni?


durante un esame del sangue


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> me lo ha detto da subito ma è stato uno scossone per me
> non so' se sono vaccinato, ma per questo basterebbe un semplice esame del sangue
> è che sono traumatizzato: *non che l'epatite b sia chissà cosa, però ...*

















secondo me stai scherzando.
non sai se sei vaccinato?


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> durante un esame del sangue


no. scusa un attimo.. forse ti confondi con la C


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me stai scherzando.
> non sai se sei vaccinato?


no, non lo so'
non ho fatto il servizio di leva e quindi non lo so'


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. scusa un attimo.. forse ti confondi con la C


no, epatite B


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Vedi? Magari con quella del rutto non ti succedeva!!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Vedi? Magari con quella del rutto non ti succedeva!!


non sto scherzando asudem


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> non sto scherzando asudem


ok scusa


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok scusa


non scusarti era solo per farti capire che ora sto parlando seriamente


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Vedi? Magari con quella del rutto non ti succedeva!!


da quanto li ha compiuti 15 anni?
dato che tu ne dichiari 62, spero da parecchio.

e quoto Asudem.
non sempre il rutto vien per nuocere.


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

Vabbè ma allora ti vaccini e poi usi il preservativo...o se hai troppa paura del contagio lasci perdere la tipa!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> da quanto li ha compiuti 15 anni?
> dato che tu ne dichiari 62, spero da parecchio.
> 
> e quoto Asudem.
> non sempre il rutto vien per nuocere.


ne ha trentadue


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> da quanto li ha compiuti 15 anni?
> dato che tu ne dichiari 62, spero da parecchio.
> 
> e quoto Asudem.
> non sempre il rutto vien per nuocere.


scusa non avevo visto i post in cui dicevi che non stavi scherzando
... anche se con te ....
il dubbio un po' rimane


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Vabbè ma allora ti vaccini e poi usi il preservativo...o se hai troppa paura del contagio lasci perdere la tipa!


ok ma sarò condannato a farlo sempre in modo protetto?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa non avevo visto i post in cui dicevi che non stavi scherzando
> ... anche se con te ....
> il dubbio un po' rimane


tranquilla, parleremo in tempi migliori delle mie scelte


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ok ma sarò *condannato* a farlo sempre in modo protetto?


 
Ciò, c'è di peggio eh!


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ne ha trentadue


senti Manzo, ma perchè non trovi qualcuna con cui poter vivere una storia.
tutto è possibile, per carità, però con una di 30 anni più giovane che relazione pensi di impostare?
questa andrebbe bene per tuo figlio.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ciò, c'è di peggio eh!


ok, ma allora niente bimbi?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> senti Manzo, ma perchè non trovi qualcuna con cui poter vivere una storia.
> tutto è possibile, per carità, *però con una di 30 anni più giovane* che relazione pensi di impostare?
> questa andrebbe bene per tuo figlio.


mi pare di avere detto che ora non sto scherzando


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ciò, c'è di peggio eh!
















  ma che cazzate poi!
una volta fatti gli esami e appurato che non l'hai presa , con lei lo fai col preservativo. Con le prossime vedi tu.
Ci sono condanne ben peggiori


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che cazzate poi!
> una volta fatti gli esami e appurato che non l'hai presa , con lei lo fai col preservativo. Con le prossime vedi tu.
> Ci sono condanne ben peggiori


e se fosse la donna della mia vita? perchè parli di "prossime"?


----------



## Old Confù (27 Maggio 2009)

Allora, se non hai sessantadue anni come dichiari, ma sei di una generazione compresa dai primi anni 80 in poi, sei per forza vaccinato, è la classica punturina che si fà a scuola in seconda media....ed è obbligatoria, visto che l'epa B. è molto contagiosa!!!

Lei può essersela benissimo beccata in fase fetale dalla madre o per trasfusione oltre che per rapporto...e non la collegherei subito all'aids, proprio perchè ha molte vie di trasmissione...


Se è epa C il discorso vaccino, credo nn sia ancora fattibile...il virus si modifica più velocemente e nn hanno ancora trovato il vaccino appunto, però si trasmette con meno probabilità e di solito per trasfusione o tra scambio di siringhe...meno probabile è la trasmissione sessuale e di solito al passaggio con chi è sano il virus viene debellato dal corpo stesso...
altrimenti c'è solo l'interferone disponibile....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> e se fosse la donna della mia vita? perchè parli di "prossime"?



senti, va bene prendersi per il culo ma fino a ieri battevi i piedini che dovevi sceglierne una fra sette.
ciao


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ok, ma allora niente bimbi?


 

Fatti il vaccino e sei apposto Manzo! Scusami ma io di epatite non capisco nulla. Non è curabile? e se ti vaccini non puoi stare tranquillo e fare sesso non protetto? Prendi un appuntamento col tuo medico e parlane con lui, no?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Allora, se non hai sessantadue anni come dichiari, ma sei di una generazione compresa dai primi anni 80 in poi, sei per forza vaccinato, è la classica punturina che si fà a scuola in seconda media....ed è obbligatoria, visto che l'epa B. è molto contagiosa!!!
> 
> Lei può essersela benissimo beccata in fase fetale dalla madre o per trasfusione oltre che per rapporto...e non la collegherei subito all'aids, proprio perchè ha molte vie di trasmissione...
> 
> ...


non faccio parte di questa generazione, sono un po' più vecchiotto
comunque è EPATITE B


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Allora, se non hai sessantadue anni come dichiari, ma sei di una generazione compresa dai primi anni 80 in poi, sei per forza vaccinato, è la classica punturina che si fà a scuola in seconda media....ed è obbligatoria, visto che l'epa B. è molto contagiosa!!!
> 
> Lei può essersela benissimo beccata in fase fetale dalla madre o per trasfusione oltre che per rapporto...e non la collegherei subito all'aids, proprio perchè ha molte vie di trasmissione...
> 
> ...


 
Và che il Manzo è dei primi anni '80 sì, ma del 1880! Quand'è nato lui c'era ancora il vaiolo in Italia!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti, va bene prendersi per il culo ma fino a ieri battevi i piedini che dovevi sceglierne una fra sette.
> ciao


mi pare di avere scritto che ora non sto scherzando e che delle mie scelte se ne parlerà in tempi migliori
ora se vuoi contribuire a trattare seriamente questo delicato problema, ben venga anche la tua parola


----------



## Old Confù (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> non faccio parte di questa generazione, sono un po' più vecchiotto
> comunque è EPATITE B



Allora nn sarai vaccinato, guarda che l'epa B è più diffusa di quanto si pensi, frutto di tutte le minchiate combinate con le trasfusioni sbagliate e poco controllate...soprattutto nelle generazioni più vecchie.

In ogni caso fai il controllo, probabilmente già lo saprai ma devi aspettare il periodo di incubazione prima di fare il test, che è di circa 6 mesi...
Lei credo che conviva con l'interferone invece, di solito si cronicizza e chi ce l'ha se la porta dietro...
Dopo di che se nn hai beccato nulla, fà il vaccino e sei a posto!!!

Ad ogni modo, collegati su internet, ci sono moltissimi siti, alcuni anche ufficiali che possono dirti che tipo di esami fare...(di solito anche dai generici c'è l'avvisaglia, se il livello delle transaminasi è alto).

e rivolgiti al tuo medico!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ok, ma allora niente bimbi?


HAI 62 ANNI !!
vai per essere nonno non papà.
oppure dicci la verità sul resto


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ok, ma allora niente bimbi?









va bè dai... ho capito che ci stai prendendo per il culo.
a 62 anni pensi di fare altri figli con una ammalata di epatite B?
o sei fuori di cranio o ci prendi per il culo.
o forse tutte e due.


----------



## Old Confù (27 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Và che il Manzo è dei primi anni '80 sì, ma del 1880! Quand'è nato lui c'era ancora il vaiolo in Italia!








Mi chiedo anch'io perchè postare qui una cosa così delicata e che conosceva da tempo....però se le nozioni che una conosce possono, comunque, essere utili a qualcuno....che ben venga!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè dai... ho capito che ci stai prendendo per il culo.
> a 62 anni pensi di fare altri figli con una ammalata di epatite B?
> o sei fuori di cranio o ci prendi per il culo.
> o forse tutte e due.


come penso saprai, il manzo è una miniera di ... cose varie.
se questo mastodontico problema (no mastodontico era quello della scelta tra le pretendenti, questo è delicato) sia vero lo sa solo lui.
certo da come si pone e dalle cose che posta, questo 3d è già in odore di scannatoio, per ora distante, ma potrebbe crescere.
allora a 62 anni ha una possibile infatuazione per una di 32 (7 anni meno di suo figlio) e pensa di farci dei figli.
da quanto la conosci? 
era una delle 2 rimaste o è un'outsider?
in che contesto ti ha rivelato la patologia?
sei sicurissimo delle cause della stessa come lei le ha ricostruite?
dacci degli elementi per valutare.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

amoremio & anna:
scrivo ancora una volta che ora non sto scherzando e che lo scherzo continuerà in tempi migliori
ora c'è questo problema, serio e delicato ...  ma soprattutto veritiero


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> come penso saprai, il manzo è una miniera di ... cose varie.
> se questo mastodontico problema (no mastodontico era quello della scelta tra le pretendenti, questo è delicato) sia vero lo sa solo lui.
> certo da come si pone e dalle cose che posta, questo 3d è già in odore di scannatoio, per ora distante, ma potrebbe crescere.
> allora a 62 anni ha una possibile infatuazione per una di 32 (7 anni meno di suo figlio) e pensa di farci dei figli.
> ...


ricordo al gentile pubblico che fino a ieri il mastodontico problema era chi portare al rotary fra sette candidate


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Mi chiedo anch'io perchè postare qui una cosa così delicata e che conosceva da tempo....però se le nozioni che una conosce possono, comunque, essere utili a qualcuno....che ben venga!!!!


sto confessando il problema della mia lei: dove vuoi che metta questo 3d?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ricordo al gentile pubblico che fino a ieri il mastodontico problema era chi portare al rotary fra sette candidate


ricordo al gentile pubblico che fino a ieri si scherzava: mi pare di averlo scritto più volte in questo 3d
forse questa è la quarta ... o la quinta


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> amoremio & anna:
> scrivo ancora una volta che ora non sto scherzando e che lo scherzo continuerà in tempi migliori
> ora c'è questo problema, serio e delicato ... ma soprattutto veritiero


e, allora, visto che non scherzi non scherzo nemmeno io.
se quello che scrivi è vero.. tu sei fuori di cranio ma di brutto pure.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> me lo ha detto da subito ma è stato uno scossone per me
> non so' se sono vaccinato, ma per questo basterebbe un semplice esame del sangue
> è che sono traumatizzato: *non che l'epatite b sia chissà* cosa, però ...


ah no? prova a dirlo a chi ne è morto


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e, allora, visto che non scherzi non scherzo nemmeno io.
> *se quello che scrivi è vero.. tu sei fuori di cranio ma di brutto pure*.


fortunata te (e se hai un compagno, fortunato lui) che sei/siete sani


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> fortunata te (e se hai un compagno, fortunato lui) che sei/siete sani


aspetto con ansia il momento il cui dirai che metto zizzagna.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> fortunata te (e se hai un compagno, fortunato lui) che sei/siete sani


allora

L'infezione da virus dell'epatite B evolve in tre situazioni correlate con la risposta immunitaria del soggetto infetto:

decorso acuto con completo recupero e acquisizione della immunità dall'infezione (89% dei casi) 
epatite fulminante con mortalità del 90%: può richiedere il trapianto di fegato (1% dei casi) 
infezione cronica: persistenza del virus nell'organismo con danno epatico (5-10% dei casi); in questo caso la malattia ha un andamento cronico e può compromettere la funzionalità epatica nel giro di 10-30 anni con l'insorgenza di cirrosi epatica o di carcinoma epatocellulare primitivo (di solito dopo che è già presente la cirrosi) 
stato di portatore inattivo (5% dei casi): il virus persiste nel fegato ma non provoca danno epatico; può rimanere in questo stato anche tutta la vita, senza arrecare danni nemmeno a lungo termine. È anche poco contagioso per gli altri. 
se sei serio, vai a farti un esame e adotta poi le giuste precauzioni, quali che esse siano.

se è la tua ennesima presa per il culo e scherzi su una cosa del genere, sei un bel pirla.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> sto confessando il problema della mia lei: dove vuoi che metta questo 3d?


da come ti fai capire non c'è altro che una frequentazione.
non è prematuro dire che è la tua lei?


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ricordo al gentile pubblico che fino a ieri si scherzava: mi pare di averlo scritto più volte in questo 3d
> forse questa è la quarta ... o la quinta


ma anche prima giuravi e spergiuravi di essere serio.
e anche adesso dici cose che appaiono ... mah!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale: non sto scherzando
amoremio: ora siamo fidanzati, non conosco il mio/nostro futuro ma mi scoccia parlare di donne successive


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> angelodelmale: non sto scherzando
> amoremio: ora siamo fidanzati, non conosco il mio/nostro futuro ma mi scoccia parlare di donne successive


ok.
esattamente però che cerchi? ti abbiamo detto cosa dovresti fare.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma anche prima giuravi e spergiuravi di essere serio.
> e anche adesso dici cose che appaiono ... mah!


certo che credere ad uno che ha, come enorme problema, il non saper scegliere tra tante donne ........
ora dico cose che appaiono.......appaiono come? dammi dello sfigato per essermi innamorato di una donna che è affetta da EPATITE B


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma anche prima giuravi e spergiuravi di essere serio.
> e anche adesso dici cose che appaiono ... mah!


"al lupo, al lupo"


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok.
> esattamente però che cerchi? ti abbiamo detto cosa dovresti fare.


andrò a fare l'esame del sangue e poi, se necessario il vaccino


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> "al lupo, al lupo"


e poi non ti crede più nessuno


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)




----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


>


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)




----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> andrò a fare l'esame del sangue e poi, se necessario il vaccino


 
come "se necessario"?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come "se necessario"?


dopo la mucca pazza, il maiale influenzato ecco il manzo con l'epatite 

	
	
		
		
	


	




scusate...non ho resisito


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come "se necessario"?


se risulterà che non ho il vaccino


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> se risulterà che non ho il vaccino


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


tu sei cattiva anna


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dopo la mucca pazza, il maiale influenzato ecco il manzo con l'epatite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













il morbo del manzo infoiato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> se risulterà che non ho il vaccino


ahhh già, non sai se l'hai fatto, non ci pensavo


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> certo che credere ad uno che ha, come enorme problema, il non saper scegliere tra tante donne ........
> ora dico cose che appaiono.......appaiono come? dammi dello sfigato per essermi innamorato di una donna che è affetta da EPATITE B


no, non da sfigato, appaiono finte.
come lo apparivano quelle negli altri tuoi 3d.
ed anche qui tu poni una questione e, poi, centellini le informazioni, le elargisci con contagocce.
comunque:
Angelo ti ha dato informazioni esaustive
tutti hanno indicato la via da percorrere
se io avessi 32 anni e mi innamorassi (posto che così sia) di uno di 62 anni, non penso che vorrei mettere al mondo figli presto orfani di padre e probabilmente ammalati di epatite B


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dopo la mucca pazza, il maiale influenzato ecco il manzo con l'epatite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè scherzare sulla malattia di una donna?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, non da sfigato, appaiono finte.
> come lo apparivano quelle negli altri tuoi 3d.
> ed anche qui tu poni una questione e, poi, centellini le informazioni, le elargisci con contagocce.
> comunque:
> ...


minkia, ho detto che STAVO SCHERZANDO!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il morbo del manzo infoiato


scherza pure su di me ma non su questa donna, per favore


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> perchè scherzare sulla malattia di una donna?


sulla malattia di una donna presunta.


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

*Manzo*

sei preoccupato per lei o per te? Quindi hai scelto, mi pare di capire...


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> *minkia*, ho detto che STAVO SCHERZANDO!


allora racconta come stanno realmente le cose.
sei tuo figlio?
e non sei di garbagnate?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sulla malattia di una donna presunta.


c'è questa donna. esiste davvero


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> sei preoccupato per lei o per te? Quindi hai scelto, mi pare di capire...


lei l'epatite b ce l'ha: sono preoccupato per lei ma fino ad un certo punto perchè, se monitorata costantemente non c'è pericolo
per quanto concerne me non vorrei prenderla e vorrei tanto poter fare una normale vita, con tanto di rapporti sessuali non protetti ed avere dei bambini


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> c'è questa donna. esiste davvero


sei tu?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> allora racconta come stanno realmente le cose.
> sei tuo figlio?
> e non sei di garbagnate?


sono di garbagnate milanese
sono nato negli anni '70


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei tu?


come cavolo faccio ad essere io? no, non sto parlando di me con la voce di manzo '88
io sono la sua dolce metà


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> sono di garbagnate milanese
> sono nato negli anni '70


la minkia di Garbagnate.





scusa, scusa .
fai emergere il peggio che è in me.





dunque sei tuo figlio.
ci avevo beccato


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la minkia di Garbagnate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono io, punto e basta


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> come cavolo faccio ad essere io? no, non sto parlando di me con la voce di manzo '88
> io sono la sua dolce metà


ehm paffutella la tua ganza!


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> lei l'epatite b ce l'ha: sono preoccupato per lei ma fino ad un certo punto perchè, se monitorata costantemente non c'è pericolo
> per quanto concerne me non vorrei prenderla e vorrei tanto poter fare una normale vita, con tanto di rapporti sessuali non protetti ed avere dei bambini


Non ti sembra un po' prematuro pensare a dei figli? Scusa ma non ricordo se l'avevi già scritto, i rapporti con la tua famiglia precendente come sono?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ehm paffutella la tua ganza!


no è magrolina ma formosetta


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> tu sei cattiva anna


e tu sei coglione.
penserai mica che è credibile questa storia?
prima dici di avere 62 anni e di essere vedovo. adesso salta fuori che sei nato nel '70..
va bè..


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non ti sembra un po' prematuro pensare a dei figli? *Scusa ma non ricordo se l'avevi già scritto, i rapporti con la tua famiglia precendente come sono*?


maremma bucaiola, mk stavo scherzando!
prematuro pensare ai figli? beh, se non avesse questa malattia lo sarebbe.......ma quando sai certe cose pensi anche al futuro.


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tu sei coglione.
> penserai mica che è credibile questa storia?
> prima dici di avere 62 anni e di essere vedovo. adesso salta fuori che sei nato nel '70..
> va bè..


Ah la vedovanza me l'ero persa... va beh


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> come cavolo faccio ad essere io? no, non sto parlando di me con la voce di manzo '88
> io sono la sua dolce metà


se va bè mo' pure la sensitiva inviterai nel forum..


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tu sei coglione.
> penserai mica che è credibile questa storia?
> prima dici di avere 62 anni e di essere vedovo. adesso salta fuori che sei nato nel '70..
> va bè..


stavo scherzando e ora mi si è proposto questo problema
tu ora scherzi (e lo hai fatto con quella vignetta molto cattiva) sul problema di una persona......la malattia di una persona.....scherza pure su di me, sulle fantomatiche donne da scegliere.........ma sulle malattie non te lo posso permettere


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> maremma bucaiola, mk stavo scherzando!
> prematuro pensare ai figli? beh, se non avesse questa malattia lo sarebbe.......ma quando sai certe cose pensi anche al futuro.


Mi stai facendo venire mal di testa... facciamo un po' d'ordine?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mi stai facendo venire mal di testa... facciamo un po' d'ordine?


FINO A IERI HO SCHERZATO
ORA STO POSTANDO SERIAMENTE


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> scherza pure su di me ma non su questa donna, per favore


su di lei, nella possibilità in cui esista, non mi pemetterei. il manzo sei tu


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> stavo scherzando e ora mi si è proposto questo problema
> tu ora scherzi (e lo hai fatto con quella vignetta molto cattiva) sul problema di una persona......la malattia di una persona.....scherza pure su di me, sulle fantomatiche donne da scegliere.........ma sulle malattie non te lo posso permettere


... perchè, se no ?
la sculacci?
qui non è tanto che si scherzi sulla tua donna o sulla malattia.
l'oggetto dello scherzo sei sempre tu.
e te la sei cercata.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> su di lei, nella possibilità in cui esista, non mi pemetterei. il manzo sei tu


angelodelmale, scherza pure con manzo, questo non mi infastidisce


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> FINO A IERI HO SCHERZATO
> ORA STO POSTANDO SERIAMENTE


Ok, ricapitoliamo, hai 30 anni o giù di lei, sei fidanzato e lei ha l'epatite B. Fidanzato da quando?


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2009)

*Manzo*

Pensavo fino a ieri fossi serio ed oggi scherzavi!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *e tu sei coglione*.
> penserai mica che è credibile questa storia?
> prima dici di avere 62 anni e di essere vedovo. adesso salta fuori che sei nato nel '70..
> va bè..


 




















pardon


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ... perchè, se no ?
> la sculacci?
> qui non è tanto che si scherzi sulla tua donna o sulla malattia.
> l'oggetto dello scherzo sei sempre tu.
> e te la sei cercata.


no cara, io ho aperto un 3d serio, con titolo serio e con argomento serio.
altrimenti avrei postato nei due sciocchi 3d da me in precedenza aperti


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, ricapitoliamo, hai 30 anni o giù di lei, sei fidanzato e lei ha l'epatite B. Fidanzato da quando?


poco tempo e non abbiamo ancora avuto rapporti sessuali


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensavo fino a ieri fossi serio ed oggi scherzavi!!!


sarebbe stato meglio per lei e per me.....quanto mi piacerebbe darti ragione.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> angelodelmale, scherza pure con manzo, questo non mi infastidisce


se incominci a parlare di te stesso in terza persona ... 
non è un sintomo incoraggiante.


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2009)

*.........*

Anna quanto sei diretta però.....!!


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> poco tempo e non abbiamo ancora avuto rapporti sessuali


Non lo so Manzo, è una grande prova, non so cosa farei... ps intanto fai l'esame comunque.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> stavo scherzando e ora mi si è proposto questo problema
> tu ora scherzi (e lo hai fatto con quella vignetta molto cattiva) sul problema di una persona......la malattia di una persona.....scherza pure su di me, sulle fantomatiche donne da scegliere.........ma sulle malattie non te lo posso permettere


sei sempre il solito mona, eh, nadamas?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se incominci a parlare di te stesso in terza persona ...
> non è un sintomo incoraggiante.


voglio solo fare capire che se volete/vogliamo scherzare possiamo passare negli scorsi 3d che ho aperto
ecco perchè vi chiedo di scherzare con manzo, ma altrove


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ... perchè, se no ?
> la sculacci?
> qui non è tanto che si scherzi sulla tua donna o sulla malattia.
> l'oggetto dello scherzo sei sempre tu.
> e te la sei cercata.


 
vabbè c'è un limite però.

potrebbe essere un troll che continua a fare il troll, come potrebbe essere uno che ha fino a ieri, voluto scherzare e che ora è serio. resettando tutte le informazioni precedenti, quello che racconta non ha nulla di assurdo.

e comunque siamo in confessionale


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna quanto sei diretta però.....!!


chiaro che sì.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo so Manzo, è una grande prova, non so cosa farei... ps intanto fai l'esame comunque.


vorrei continuare ma caspita, non mi ha detto di avere un mal di testa


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè c'è un limite però.
> 
> potrebbe essere un troll che continua a fare il troll, come potrebbe essere uno che ha fino a ieri, voluto scherzare e che ora è serio. resettando tutte le informazioni precedenti, quello che racconta non ha nulla di assurdo.
> 
> e comunque siamo in confessionale


ti ringrazio con le lacrime agli occhi: incominci a capire che non sono il manzo che ha scritto altrove


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> *ti ringrazio con le lacrime agli occhi*: incominci a capire che non sono il manzo che ha scritto altrove


se esageri così mi fai dubitare di quello che ho scritto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ok ma sarò condannato a farlo sempre in modo protetto?


 non parlare di condanna e ringrazia il cielo che nel 2009 esistano le vaccinazioni. L'epatite B a quel che so io si trasmette al feto....quindi è il caso di non pensarci a farlo in modo non protetto.


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> vorrei continuare ma caspita, non mi ha detto di avere un mal di testa


Continuare la relazione con lei? Se l'ami, se te la senti di affrontare il tutto, fallo.

ps i mal di testa passano, tranquillo...


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se esageri così mi fai dubitare di quello che ho scritto


è un difetto essere sensibili? se la risposta è no, non dubitare di me


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> vorrei continuare ma caspita, non mi ha detto di avere un mal di testa


 
comunque facendo i seri, se le cose stanno così devi mettere in conto una relazione senza figli vostri, a meno che non vogliate correre il rischio di avere un figlio anch'egli malato.
per quanto riguarda te, puoi usare il preservativo, per evitare di ammalarti, almeno fino a quando non scoprirai se hai in passato già fatto un vaccino o, in caso contrario, se potrai farlo ora (potrebbe non essere possibile, seppure in un soggetto sano, a seconda dei risultati degli esami del sangue).


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Maggio 2009)

*per saperne un po' di +*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cenni clinici *[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]E’ una malattia virale che colpisce solo l’uomo, che può presentarsi come una semplice sieroconversione asintomatica (nel 50% degli adulti) fino alla malattia subacuta o conclamata.
La malattia si manifesta, dopo un periodo di incubazione di 45-160 giorni, con malessere, mancanza di appetito, nausea, vomito, dolore addominale, e comparsa, dopo 1-2 giorni, di ittero.
La forma acuta in circa l’1-2% dei casi evolve in epatite fulminante che ha un tasso di mortalità di 63-93
Il 10% delle infezioni acute negli adulti e il 90% nei bambini nati da madri portatrici di epatite B diventano croniche. Dal 30 al 50% dei bambini che si infettano con epatite B dall’età di 1-5 anni, diventa portatore del virus; nell’adulto tale rischio è di 6-10%.
L’epatite cronica può evolvere in cirrosi (circa il 50% dei casi), in insufficienza epatica e carcinoma epatocellulare primitivo.
Tutti i soggetti portatori di epatite B sono potenzialmente contagiosi. La trasmissione dell’infezione può avvenire per quantità anche minime di sangue od emoderivati per via percutanea diretta (endovenosa, intramuscolare, sottocutanea o intradermica); o attraverso esposizione delle mucose a sangue o siero o secrezioni sessuali.
La trasmissione sessuale e perinatale è dovuta all’esposizione delle mucose a sangue o liquidi organici infetti. 
Il più comune fattore di rischio per l'infezione di epatite B In Italia è rappresentato dall'uso di droghe iniettive seguito dai rapporti sessuali eterosessuali e omosessuali e dal contatti con portatori cronici.[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Diffusione*[/FONT]
Circa il 45% della popolazione mondiale vive in aree dove vi è un’elevata prevalenza di infezione cronica (l’8% della popolazione è portatore di epatite B). La malattia è più frequente nelle aree tropicali e subtropicali in condizioni di scarsa igiene, sovraffollamento, basso livello socio-economico, in particolari comunità (tossicodipendenti, malati di mente, omosessuali), in rapporto a particolari abitudini sessuali o comportamentali (tatuaggi). Nei Paesi sviluppati l’infezione si presenta in gruppi di popolazione ad alto rischio (tossicodipendenti, omosessuali, dializzati, operatori sanitari).
In Cina, Sud Est Asiatico, la maggior parte dell’Africa e delle isole del Pacifico, alcune zone del Medio Oriente e il bacino Amazzonico l’8-15% della popolazione è portatore del virus. Il rischio di infezione è superiore al 60% e la maggior parte delle infezioni si verificano alla nascita o nell’età infantile, quando il rischio di cronicizzazione della malattia è più elevato.
Negli Stati Uniti, nell’Europa occidentale e in Australia l’epatite B è una malattia a bassa endemicità: le infezioni si verificano principalmente nell’età adulta e solo lo 0,1-0,5% della popolazione è portatore cronico del virus. 
In Italia che è considerato un Paese ad endemia intermedia si stima che la frequenza di portatori cronici sia compresa tra il 2-3% della popolazione generale.
​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Rischi per i viaggiatori*[/FONT]
Il rischio di infezione di epatite B per i viaggiatori internazionali è generalmente basso, eccetto per alcuni viaggiatori in Paesi ad alta endemicità per epatite B. I fattori da considerare nello stabilire il rischio sono: 1) la prevalenza di portatori di epatite B nella popolazione; 2) il contatto diretto con il sangue, o secrezioni, o i rapporti sessuali con persone potenzialmente infette; 3) la durata del viaggio.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Trattamento post-esposizione [/FONT]*[/FONT]
Per i soggetti non vaccinati che subiscono un infortunio a rischio di infezione di epatite B sarà utilizzato la schedula accelerata con somministrazione ai tempi 0,1,2 mesi e una dose di rinforzo a 6-12 mesi dalla terza.
Contemporaneamente alla somministrazione della prima dose di vaccino è opportuna la somministrazione di immunoglobuline specifiche in sede corporea diversa da quella dove è stato inoculato il vaccino. Le immunoglobuline vanno comunque somministrate entro 7 giorni e il ciclo di vaccinazione va iniziato entro 14 giorni dal contatto potenzialmente infettante.
​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Vaccino*[/FONT]
La vaccinazione antiepatite B è raccomandata a tutte le persone che lavorano in ambito sanitario (medici, dentisti, personale di laboratorio ecc.) che possono esporsi a sangue potenzialmente infetto. Alle persone non vaccinate precedentemente che, in aree ad alta o moderata endemia, lavoreranno in ambito sanitario per qualunque durata, è fortemente consigliata la vaccinazione prima del viaggio.
La vaccinazione può essere presa in considerazione anche per le persone che progettano di risiedere più di 6 mesi in aree con moderato o alto livello di endemia e che non sono in grado di prevedere il tipo di contatto con la popolazione locale. In particolare dovrebbero essere vaccinati le persone che prevedono un contatto sessuale con la popolazione locale, che vivranno in aree rurali e/o avranno un contatto fisico quotidianio con gli abitanti del luogo e le persone che potrebbero richiedere un intervento medico, dentale o altri trattamenti durante il loro soggiorno.
La vaccinazione potrebbe essere presa in considerazione anche per viaggi di breve durata (< a 6 mesi) in coloro che avranno un diretto contatto con sangue, o contatti sessuali con residenti in aree a moderato o alto livello di endemicità per la trasmissione di epatite B.
I vaccino antiepatite B attualmente in uso è prodotti con la tecnica di DNA ricombinante, inserendo un plasmide contenente il gene dell'antigene di superficie dell'epatite B nel lievito.
E’ stato dimostrato che i vaccini per l’epatite B sono molto sicuri sia per gli adulti che per i bambini.
La schedula vaccinale prevede la somministrazione di tre dosi di vaccino, per via intramuscolare, ai tempi 0, 1, 6 mesi. Non sono previsti richiami nei soggetti che hanno risposto alla vaccinazione. (vedi tab.).
La vaccinazione dovrebbe essere iniziata almeno 6 mesi prima del viaggio per essere completata prima della partenza. Una certa protezione è fornita anche da una o due dosi, per cui, se indicata, la vaccinazione sarà comunque iniziata sebbene non possa essere completato prima della partenza. Tuttavia non si ha un’ottima protezione finche non si è completato la vaccinazione. 
Non c’è nessuna interferenza tra il vaccino antiepatite B e altri vaccini o immunoglobuline somministrati simultaneamente. La sede ottimale di inoculazione negli adulti è il muscolo deltoide; la somministrazione nel gluteo determina una più bassa risposta.
Studi a lungo termine hanno dimostrato che la memoria immunologica rimane per almeno 12 anni e conferisce protezione anche contro l’epatite cronica da virus B, sebbene il livello anticorpale possa diventare basso o non più determinabile. Per i bambini e adulti con stato immunitario normale, non è richiesto un richiamo di vaccino, né è necessario accertare il loro livello anticorpale con test sierologici.

​_Vaccini antiepatite B__Tipo di vaccino* _
_Età _
_Dose _
_n. dosi _
_richiami _
Recombivax 
Fino a 19 anni 
5 m g. 
0, 16- 12mesi 
Nei soggetti con stato immunitario normale non sono richiesti 
Recombivax 
> 19 anni 
10 m g. 
0,1,6-12 mesi 
Engerix B 
Fino a 19 anni 
10 m g. 
0,1,6-12 mesi 
Engerix B 
> 19 anni 
20 m g. 
0,1,6-12 mesi 
*La schedula accelerata prevede la somministrazione di 4 dosi ai tempi 0,1,2, 12 mesi. 

​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Efficacia del vaccino*[/FONT]
Dopo tre dosi intramuscolo di vaccino antiepatite B oltre il 90% degli adulti e il 95% dei bambini sviluppa un'adeguata risposta anticorpale.
Tuttavia ciò dipende dall'età, infatti oltre i 40 anni il 90% dei recettivi risponde, mentre nei soggetti di oltre 65 anni solo il 75% dei vaccinati sviluppa un titolo anticorpale protettivo. La vaccinazione nell'80-100% dei casi è efficace nel prevenire l'infezione o la malattia in coloro che ricevono un ciclo vaccinale completo. Nei soggetti emodializzati o immunocompromessi è indicata, per ogni fase del ciclo primario di vaccinazione, l’utilizzazione di una dose doppia di vaccino. La protezione sembra duratura anche se declina il livello anticorpale: per i bambini e gli adulti con normale stato immunitario, una volta completato il ciclo primario di vaccinazione non sono necessarie dosi di richiamo anche in assenza di anticorpi a titolo dosabile.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Effetti collaterali *[/FONT]
Sono riportati dolore nel punto di inoculazione (13-29% negli adulti, 3-9% nei bambini); lievi reazioni sistemiche come affaticabilità, cefalea, irritabilità (11-17% negli adulti, 0-20% nei bambini); febbre (1-6% dei casi). Raramente si verificano reazioni allergiche. Sono stati riportati casi di Sindrome di Guillain-Barré, artrite reumatoide e malattie demielinizzanti come rara associazione con la prima dose di vaccino, tuttavia non è stato dimostrato un rapporto causa-effetto.
​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Precauzioni e controindicazioni*[/FONT]
Il vaccino è controindicato nelle persone che presentano una storia di ipersensibilità ai componenti del vaccino (tiomersal, lievito)
Precauzioni: cefalee ricorrenti, terapie immunosoppressive, grave compromissione cardio-polmonare.
Non sono stati osservati effetti collaterali sul feto nelle donne gravide vaccinate.
Poiché l’infezione da HBV può determinare una malattia importante nella madre e un’infezione cronica per il neonato, la gravidanza non deve essere considerata una controindicazione per la vaccinazione delle donne così come non lo è l’allattamento._Gravidanza
_Sulla base dei dati disponibili, non c’è rischio di reazioni avverse per il feto quando viene somministrato il vaccino antiepatite B nelle donne in gravidanza. L’infezione da epatite B che colpisce un a donna in gravidanza può essere una malattia grave per la madre e un’infezione cronica per il neonato. Tuttavia né la gravidanza né l’allattamento devono essere considerate una controindicazione alla vaccinazione.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque facendo i seri, se le cose stanno così *devi mettere in conto una relazione senza figli vostri*, a meno che non vogliate correre il rischio di avere un figlio anch'egli malato.
> per quanto riguarda te, puoi usare il preservativo, per evitare di ammalarti, almeno fino a quando non scoprirai se hai in passato già fatto un vaccino o, in caso contrario, se potrai farlo ora (potrebbe non essere possibile, seppure in un soggetto sano, a seconda dei risultati degli esami del sangue).


è una bella bastonata sui denti!
 devo documentarmi


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ti ringrazio con le lacrime agli occhi: incominci a capire che non sono il manzo che ha scritto altrove


propongo un minuto di raccoglimento per il fegato di manzo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> mi pare di avere scritto che ora non sto scherzando e che delle mie scelte se ne parlerà in tempi migliori
> ora se vuoi contribuire a trattare seriamente questo delicato problema, ben venga anche la tua parola


 scusa, ma tu stai parlando di partner.....è normale che un po' tutti si pensi alla scelta che devi fare....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> propongo un minuto di raccoglimento per il fegato di manzo.



col cazzo..c'ho già guai col mio!!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> propongo un minuto di raccoglimento per il fegato di manzo.


sai che il male poi ritorna, vero? a meno che non ti sia già ritornato ed è per questo che sei una serpe.......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> è una bella bastonata sui denti!
> devo documentarmi


 
Le modalità di trasmissione della malattia sono le seguenti:

"Via Parenterale" (dal greco "_parà ènteron_", ovvero "al di fuori dell'intestino"), per scambio di siringhe infette, contatti con sangue e liquidi infetti e trasfusioni di sangue o emoderivati infetti;
"Via Parenterale Inapparente", ossia tramite l'uso di rasoi e forbici da unghie infetti;
"Sessuale", per rapporti vaginali ed anali;
"Transplacentare" e "Perinatale", al neonato da parte di madre infetta.
immagino che, come nel caso dell'hiv, il contagio non sia automatico (nel caso dell'hiv i bambini nati sieropositivi, si possono sieronegativizzare entro i primi due anni di età). non so se per l'epatite valga lo stesso discorso. il rischio c'è e correrlo io lo trovo sbagliato.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> sai che il male poi ritorna, vero? a meno che non ti sia già ritornato ed è per questo che sei una serpe.......


ma vai via, vai...


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2009)

*Manzo*

Non esagerare però.....se vuoi esser preso sul serio....!!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma vai via, vai...


sto iniziando a leggere ciò che di te è possibile sapere attraverso quel che hai scritto in questo forum
incomincio a sopiegarmi alcune cose da quel poco che ho letto


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> sto iniziando a leggere ciò che di te è possibile sapere attraverso quel che hai scritto in questo forum
> incomincio a sopiegarmi alcune cose da quel poco che ho letto


Ti preferisco quando fai il pirla.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non esagerare però.....se vuoi esser preso sul serio....!!


ah sono io ad esagerare? qui (quasi) tutti scherzano davanti ad un serio argomento e sono io che esagero?
ho invitato tutti a ridere e a scherzare negli altri due 3d a perti appositamente per caxxeggiare ma invano


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ti preferisco quando fai il pirla.


il pirla lo faccio in altri 3d; ora sono qui nel confessionale a esporre questo problema


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2009)

*Asudem*

AllorA TI è SIMPATICO SEMPRE IL BEL MANZO!!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> AllorA TI è SIMPATICO SEMPRE IL BEL MANZO!!


evidentemente medusa ha capito che la vita è formata da caxxeggi e da problematiche


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Le modalità di trasmissione della malattia sono le seguenti:
> 
> "Via Parenterale" (dal greco "_parà ènteron_", ovvero "al di fuori dell'intestino"), per scambio di siringhe infette, contatti con sangue e liquidi infetti e trasfusioni di sangue o emoderivati infetti;
> "Via Parenterale Inapparente", ossia tramite l'uso di rasoi e forbici da unghie infetti;
> ...





Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> sto iniziando a leggere ciò che di te è possibile sapere attraverso quel che hai scritto in questo forum
> incomincio a sopiegarmi alcune cose da quel poco che ho letto


e quindi?
sopiegati quel che ti pare..


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2009)

*mANZO*

Gran perla di saggezza...cazzo non ci avevo pensato!!!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e quindi?
> sopiegati quel che ti pare..


farò ciò che insegna la firma di un'utente:

le persone per bene sono quelle che anche quando sono ingiustamente maltrattate, derise e vituperate, non pagano con la stessa moneta, pur avendo i mezzi per farlo.

da adesso è come se tu non esistessi


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

*OT*

ma tu e Anna vi conoscete?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma tu e Anna vi conoscete?


ma se ha appena scritto che sta leggendo su di lei per conoscerla.
ma tu, a parte i tuoi scritti, leggi altro?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma tu e Anna vi conoscete?


no
ecco perchè non mi capacito di capire perchè mi tratta male anche in questo 3d che è serio
lo facesse altrove ci starebbe dentro, ma qui....


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se ha appena scritto che sta leggendo su di lei per conoscerla.
> ma tu, a parte i tuoi scritti, leggi altro?


Sensazioni, tutto qui...


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se ha appena scritto che sta leggendo su di lei per conoscerla.
> ma tu, a parte i tuoi scritti, leggi altro?


tu taci che ho scritto che non stavo scherzando e manco hai letto


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> no
> ecco perchè non mi capacito di capire perchè mi tratta male anche in questo 3d che è serio
> lo facesse altrove ci starebbe dentro, ma qui....


ti è stato già spiegato.Se fino a ieri hai fatto il pirla sparando un sacco di palle non venire a lamentarti che non ti si prende sul serio.


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2009)

*Manzo*

Per esperienza personale ti inviterei a prendere Anna con le molle....!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> tu taci che ho scritto che non stavo scherzando e manco hai letto



a parte che tu taci a me non lo dici e poi , razza di pagliaccio, ti ho anche chieso scusa e mi hai detto di non scusarmi.
prendi del memorin che male non ti fa


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti è stato già spiegato.Se fino a ieri hai fatto il pirla sparando un sacco di palle non venire a lamentarti che non ti si prende sul serio.


si, ma considera che sono in confessionale e non sto parlando di ragazze da scegliere. se permetti, sulle malattie anch'io che sono burlone non riuscirei a scherzarci


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> si, ma considera che sono in confessionale e non sto parlando di ragazze da scegliere. se permetti, sulle malattie anch'io che sono burlone non riuscirei a scherzarci


non basta per essere credibile e alla gente non va di perdere tempo con chi prende troppo per il culo


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2009)

*Manzo*

Ti inviterei a prendere anche asudem,brugola con le molle....son proprio le persone da tenerti buone...se non vuoi avere il tuo sedere a rischio ad ogni tuo 3d!!!!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a parte che tu taci a me non lo dici e poi , razza di pagliaccio, ti ho anche chieso scusa e mi hai detto di non scusarmi.
> prendi del memorin che male non ti fa


mi sono solo permesso di farti notare che il bue stava chiamando cornuto l'asino
ti sei permessa di dire ad mk che leggeva solo quel che scriveva e ti ho fatto notare che anche tu in precedenza non hai fatto di meglio
non volevo offendere con quel "tu taci"


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non basta per essere credibile e alla gente non va di perdere tempo con chi prende troppo per il culo


quindi se in un 3d tu scherzi devo pensare che anche nei successivi starai sparando minkiate?
ti piacerebbe, fosse così? o si può anche essere maturi, intelligenti e fare distinzioni?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti inviterei a prendere anche asudem,brugola con le molle....son proprio le persone da tenerti buone...se non vuoi avere il tuo sedere a rischio ad ogni tuo 3d!!!!


la vita mi insegna che ci sono donne che hanno il ciclo quotidianamente


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> farò ciò che insegna la firma di un'utente:
> 
> le persone per bene sono quelle che anche quando sono ingiustamente maltrattate, derise e vituperate, non pagano con la stessa moneta, pur avendo i mezzi per farlo.
> 
> da adesso è come se tu non esistessi


azz.....


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2009)

*Oscuro presagio*

Caro manzo..Un oscuro presagio....vedo addensarsi sinistre presenze dietro il tuo impavido culettino.....vedo una lenta e dolorosa deflorazione fisica e spoirituale....attneto bel manzo!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> la vita mi insegna che ci sono donne che hanno il ciclo quotidianamente


Hai scritto un'inesattezza ...e sei stato un filino di cattivo gusto.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> la vita mi insegna che ci sono donne che hanno il ciclo quotidianamente


Quel ciclo lo hanno pure gli uomini.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> quindi se in un 3d tu scherzi devo pensare che anche nei successivi starai sparando minkiate?
> ti piacerebbe, fosse così? o si può anche essere maturi, intelligenti e fare distinzioni?


se si è maturi ed intelligenti  lo si è sempre e tu ti sei proposto qui dentro con minchiate non esattamente mature ed intelligenti.
Se avessi avuto problemi VERI non avresti fatto il pirla fino a ieri tirando fuori oggi storie strappacore di figli desiderati e malattie...
oltretutto ti è stato risposto anche gentilmente e non hai fatto altro che continuare imperterrito per la tua strada.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Hai scritto un'inesattezza ...e sei stato un filino di cattivo gusto.


inesattezza? ci sono donne che rognano quotidianamente, come fossero nel periodo mestruale o meglio in quello pre
capisxco che qui il belmanzo viene associato a quello che ha scritto minkiate in precedenza, ma mi pare di avere già detto che ora sto parlando seriamente e che continuerò a kaxxeggiare appena sarò più sereno


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2009)

*Oscuro presagio*

Manzo....le presenze sinistre si avvicinano....e il tuo sederino impavido è oggettivamente in gran pericolo...!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quel ciclo lo hanno pure gli uomini.


che ci siano ancora uomini che pensano di offendere con la storia del ciclo mi avvilisce...
mi auguro sia solo perchè c'ha una prostata grossa come un melograno


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se si è maturi ed intelligenti lo si è sempre e tu ti sei proposto qui dentro con minchiate non esattamente mature ed intelligenti.
> Se avessi avuto problemi VERI non avresti fatto il pirla fino a ieri tirando fuori oggi storie strappacore di figli desiderati e malattie...
> oltretutto ti è stato risposto anche gentilmente e non hai fatto altro che continuare imperterrito per la tua strada.


se fino a ieri ho fatto il pirla evidentemente non avevo problemi
poi il problema è nato e ora lo propongo anche a voi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> inesattezza? ci sono donne che rognano quotidianamente, come fossero nel periodo mestruale o meglio in quello pre
> capisxco che qui il belmanzo viene associato a quello che ha scritto minkiate in precedenza, ma mi pare di avere già detto che ora sto parlando seriamente e che continuerò a kaxxeggiare appena sarò più sereno


 l'inesattezza riguarda il periodo premestruale ed il cattivo gusto attiene al fatto che è una cosa pessima far riferimento al periodo premestruale per denigrare o sfottere o criticare una donna.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> inesattezza? ci sono donne che rognano quotidianamente, come fossero nel periodo mestruale o meglio in quello pre
> capisxco che qui il belmanzo viene associato a quello che ha scritto minkiate in precedenza, ma mi pare di avere già detto che ora sto parlando seriamente e che continuerò a kaxxeggiare appena sarò più sereno



guarda che sul forum , in home page non c'è il cartellino
*psychiatric help.*
Non siamo qui a disposizione dei tuoi umori o tempestine ormonali


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Manzo....le presenze sinistre si avvicinano....e il tuo sederino impavido è oggettivamente in gran pericolo...!!!


se sono frustrate non è colpa mia


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che sul forum , in home page non c'è il cartellino
> *psychiatric help.*
> Non siamo qui a disposizione dei tuoi umori o tempestine ormonali


quoto! ma ho notato che quando si cazzeggia si cazzeggia, quando si parla seriamente si parla seriamente. lo fate tutti voi, perchè non posso farlo io?


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2009)

*Bel manzo*

Se il tuo sfintere sarà violentamente deflorato però....sarà un pò anche colpa tua?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> l'inesattezza riguarda il periodo premestruale ed il cattivo gusto attiene al fatto che è una cosa pessima far riferimento al periodo premestruale per denigrare o sfottere o criticare una donna.


caxxo, ma guarda anna quant'è rognosa? io parlo seriamente, lei mette vignette del caxxo sfottendo una 32enne affetta da EPATITE B....scusa, ma se avesse avuto lei un simile problema io non mi sarei preso gioco.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> quoto! ma ho notato che quando si cazzeggia si cazzeggia, quando si parla seriamente* si parla seriamente*. lo fate tutti voi, perchè non posso farlo io?


tu non lo stai facendo.
stai cercando d'insultare  con offese da 13 enne
(c'hai  il mestruo, cicca cicca bum bum)


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se il tuo sfintere sarà violentamente deflorato però....sarà un pò anche colpa tua?


già, sono l'unico ad alternare cazzeggi ad argomenti seri, vero?


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> una 32enne affetta da EPATITE B....


Torniamo al thread, lei come la vive questa situazione?


----------



## Old mannaja (27 Maggio 2009)

*No.....*

No....ma stai andando sulle scatole a chi sulle scatole proprio non dovresti andare....!!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu non lo stai facendo.
> stai cercando d'insultare con offese da 13 enne
> (c'hai il mestruo, cicca cicca bum bum)


medusa, ti auguro che non succeda nulla a te o al tuo lui. e se succederà spero tu non lo voglia confidare a noi. perchè sarebbe bello scherzare su una malattia che ti/vi appartiene: forse così capirai.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2009)

Manzo ma fa l'interferone?


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora
> 
> L'infezione da virus dell'epatite B evolve in tre situazioni correlate con la risposta immunitaria del soggetto infetto:
> 
> ...



Praticamente nel 95% dei casi non provoca un bel nulla.
Ho letto che più del 50% della popolazione mondiale è infettata dal virus dell'epatite B.
Questa ragazza ha il virus nel sangue da quando è nata. Se non le è successo nulla in 32 anni molto probabilmente morirà di vecchiaia.
Per il Bel Manzo è sufficiente fare il vaccino (che fa sempre bene in ogni caso) e vivere felice senza preoccupazioni. Non è nemmeno necessario usare il preservativo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> caxxo, ma guarda anna quant'è rognosa? io parlo seriamente, lei mette vignette del caxxo sfottendo una 32enne affetta da EPATITE B....scusa, ma se avesse avuto lei un simile problema io non mi sarei preso gioco.


anna è persona degna di stima, considerazione e rispetto ed è convinta che tu sia un'altra persona. Stai parlando di una cosa che ti sta a cuore, ma i precedenti nonn giocano a tuo favore: cerca di capire che c'è chi può non crederti e viverla come l'ennesima presa per il culo.
A proposito: esiste la funzione "ignore" e non leggi gli interventi di anna.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Manzo ma fa l'interferone?


il vaccino dovrebbe contenerlo


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Praticamente nel 95% dei casi non provoca un bel nulla.
> Ho letto che più del 50% della popolazione mondiale è infettata dal virus dell'epatite B.
> Questa ragazza ha il virus nel sangue da quando è nata. Se non le è successo nulla in 32 anni molto probabilmente morirà di vecchiaia.
> Per il Bel Manzo è sufficiente fare il vaccino (che fa sempre bene in ogni caso) e vivere felice senza preoccupazioni. Non è nemmeno necessario usare il preservativo.



Si infatti... solo il 5% degli infetti da epatite B deve ricorrere l'interferone.

Notate che ci sono 400 milioni di infetti.

L'epatite C invece e' un po' piu' da cagarsi sotto


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anna è persona degna di stima, considerazione e rispetto ed è convinta che tu sia un'altra persona. Stai parlando di una cosa che ti sta a cuore, ma i precedenti nonn giocano a tuo favore: cerca di capire che c'è chi può non crederti e viverla come l'ennesima presa per il culo.
> A proposito: esiste la funzione "ignore" e non leggi gli interventi di anna.


in verità a me anna sta simpatica
più che assicurare che non sto scherzando non posso fare
non la voglio mettere negli ignorati, ma lei non può mettere una demente vignetta........un po' di rispetto lo esigo: si parla della mia compagna oltretutto


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> il vaccino dovrebbe contenerlo



Manzo ma se l'ha preso a 15 anni nel mentre si deve essere immunizzata o no?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Manzo ma se l'ha preso a 15 anni nel mentre si deve essere immunizzata o no?


lettrice, non so', so' solo che ogni 6 mesi deve fare dei controlli
poi vai a capire come sia possibile che la sorella e suo padre non siano infetti


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> medusa, ti auguro che non succeda nulla a te o al tuo lui. e se succederà spero tu non lo voglia confidare a noi. perchè sarebbe bello scherzare su una malattia che ti/vi appartiene: forse così capirai.



grazie, vedrà di ricordarmene!
sono riuscita a ridere (ma anche a piangere) del mio tumore figurati se  mi fa paura un'epatite.
Mi accodo ad Anna..ma vai, va


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> lettrice, non so', so' solo che ogni 6 mesi deve fare dei controlli
> poi vai a capire come sia possibile che la sorella e suo padre non siano infetti


Non vuol dire nulla io ho l'epatite C trasfusione all'eta' di 3 anni, ma faccio parte di quel 15% di persone culone che non ha sviluppato nessun tipo di patologia cronica e il mio sistema si e' liberato del virus... non l'ho trasmesso ne a mia figlia ne ai miei partner.

L'epatite B si trasmette anche per via sessuale... comunque non credo tu ti debba preoccupare piu' di tanto. Fare i controlli ci sta... io continuo a farli una volta l'anno, ache se il medico mi disse che se non c'era piu' bisogno


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie, vedrà di ricordarmene!
> sono riuscita a ridere (ma anche a piangere) del mio tumore figurati se mi fa paura un'epatite.
> Mi accodo ad Anna..ma vai, va


conosco la tua vicenda: se vuoi ridere tu stessa del tuo tumore è un conto. ma se l'avessimo fatto noi (e poi c'è modo e modo per riderci sopra) non l'avresti accettato
comunque nessuno si sarebbe mai permesso di ironizzarci, anche se in precedenza avevi postato qualche 3d cazzeggio


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> conosco la tua vicenda: se vuoi ridere tu stessa del tuo tumore è un conto. ma se l'avessimo fatto noi (e poi c'è modo e modo per riderci sopra) non l'avresti accettato
> comunque nessuno si sarebbe mai permesso di ironizzarci, anche se in precedenza avevi postato qualche 3d cazzeggio


una risata ci seppellirà.Poi se conosci la mia vicenda che cazzate scrivi dicendo che ti auguri non mi succeda mai? 
Mi hai rotto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> quoto! ma ho notato che *quando si cazzeggia si cazzeggia, quando si parla seriamente si parla seriamente*. lo fate tutti voi, perchè non posso farlo io?





Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> *già, sono l'unico ad alternare cazzeggi ad argomenti seri, vero*?


 
duole dirlo ma il manzetto ha ragione. il fatto che abbia cazzeggiato non significa che non lo si possa prendere seriamente.
di fatto ha ammesso di avere cazzeggiato fino a ieri e ora afferma di scrivere seriamente; forse è vero, forse no, ma nel dubbio non vedo perché prenderlo a pappine a prescindere. voglio dire... non ha scritto che ha trovato la moglie che si accoppiava con un montone...



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anna è persona degna di stima, considerazione e rispetto ed è convinta che tu sia un'altra persona. Stai parlando di una cosa che ti sta a cuore, ma i precedenti nonn giocano a tuo favore: cerca di capire che c'è chi può non crederti e viverla come l'ennesima presa per il culo.
> A proposito: esiste la funzione "ignore" e non leggi gli interventi di anna.


è vero emma, esiste la funzione ignore, come esiste un regolamento che chiede un determinato comportamento in determinate aree del forum, prime fra tutte il confessionale e soprattutto esista la facoltà del singolo di non rispondere a chi non viene ritenuto credibile.
se poi manzo sta inventando tutto, bhè, farà i conti con la propria coscienza, a me che mi frega?


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> lettrice, non so', so' solo che ogni 6 mesi deve fare dei controlli
> poi vai a capire come sia possibile che la sorella e suo padre non siano infetti


Probabilmente la tua fidanzata deve controllare le transaminasi, bilirubina e cose del genere per vedere se il virus sta facendo danni o se se ne sta calmino al suo posto.
È normale amministrazione, niente di grave. È come avere il diabete.
Fai la vaccinazione e vivi tranquillo e sereno.
Anche per i figli puoi stare sereno. La medicina fa passi da gigante: se sanno che c'è il rischio di infezione durante il parto prendono tutte le precauzioni del caso e il bambino nasce sano come un pesce.
Fossero tutti questi i problemi, la vita sarebbe una meraviglia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Probabilmente la tua fidanzata deve controllare le transaminasi, bilirubina e cose del genere per vedere se il virus sta facendo danni o se se ne sta calmino al suo posto.
> È normale amministrazione, niente di grave. È come avere il diabete.
> Fai la vaccinazione e vivi tranquillo e sereno.
> Anche per i figli puoi stare sereno. La medicina fa passi da gigante: *se sanno che c'è il rischio di infezione durante il parto prendono tutte le precauzioni del caso e il bambino nasce sano come un pesce.*
> Fossero tutti questi i problemi, la vita sarebbe una meraviglia.


scusa giobbe, posso chiederti le fonti delle tue informazioni?
perché mi sembrano veramente informazioni false e tendenziose, specie quella che ho evidenziato... diversamente spiegami perché continuano a nascere bambini sieropositivi.


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa giobbe, posso chiederti le fonti delle tue informazioni?
> perché mi sembrano veramente informazioni false e tendenziose, specie quella che ho evidenziato... diversamente spiegami perché continuano a nascere bambini sieropositivi.



Ho cercato un po' con Google.

Il taglio cesareo  elettivo sembra essere in grado di prevenire la trasmissione del virus dell’epatite C
 Al Medical Research Council Clinical Trials Unit in Gran Bretagna sono state esaminate 441 madri, infette dal virus dell’epatite C, ed i loro bambini. 
 L’obiettivo era quello di verificare se il taglio cesareo impediva la trasmissione del virus dell’epatite C tra madre e figlio. 
 31 bambini nacquero mediante taglio cesareo elettivo, 54 mediante taglio cesareo d’urgenza e 339 nacquero secondo tradizione senza taglio cesareo. 
 59 donne allattarono i loro bambini in media per 6 settimane. 
Al test PCR per l’identificazione dell’RNA del virus dell’epatite C, il 7,7% dei bambini nati senza taglio cesareo risultava infettato rispetto al 5,9% di quelli sottoposti a taglio cesareo d’emergenza. 
 Nessun bambini nato attraverso taglio cesareo elettivo, eseguito senza rottura della membrana, è risultato infettato. 
 L’allattamento al seno sembra non aver alcun effetto sulla trasmissione virale. 
Questi risultati, anche se preliminari, indicano che nelle donne affette da virus dell’epatite C potrebbe essere utile partorire con taglio cesareo elettivo. 

 (Gibb DM et al, Lancet 2000; 356: 904-907) 

 Xagena 2000
http://www.epatiteb.com/default.asp?id=644&id_n=1862&Pagina=1


Anche nel caso dell'HIV la percentuale di trasmissione verticale è in caduta libera: adesso si attesta sul 2-4%.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho cercato un po' con Google.
> 
> Il taglio cesareo elettivo sembra essere in grado di prevenire la trasmissione del virus dell’epatite C
> Al Medical Research Council Clinical Trials Unit in Gran Bretagna sono state esaminate 441 madri, infette dal virus dell’epatite C, ed i loro bambini.
> ...


sembra.. potrebbe... risultati preliminari... non è ancora una certezza, quindi spacciarla come tale non mi sembra corretto.

nel caso dell'hiv, stesso discorso. 2-4% è sicuramente un grande passo da gigante, rispetto alle vecchie percentuali, ma il rischio non è ancora nulla. sbaglierò ma IO, non correrei neanche quel 2-4% di rischio.


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2009)

*Zia angelo*

Concettualmente non sbagli ad affermare che manzo ha delle ragioni....ma non tutte...!!Manzo dovrebbe capire che ha se si scrive una miriade di cazzate....si fa un pò fatica a prenderlo sul serio....quando è serio...!!


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

PSSSS scusate, qualcuno mi spiega cosa sta succedendo? Il Manzo non ha 62 anni? Non è ricco etc etc? Ci ha preso per il culo (si era comunque capito) e adesso invece ha un problema serio? Io non ho capito nulla....


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2009)

*Appunto*

Brava lale 75.....!!Se uno cazzeggia...e cazzeggia troppo...poi non si può mica offendere se non riusciam a capire..la sua serietà!!


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Maggio 2009)

*riassunto delle 15.09*



lale75 ha detto:


> PSSSS scusate, qualcuno mi spiega cosa sta succedendo? Il Manzo non ha 62 anni? Non è ricco etc etc? Ci ha preso per il culo (si era comunque capito) e adesso invece ha un problema serio? Io non ho capito nulla....


 

Manzetto ha sparato una serie inenarrabile di minkiate ma qui chiede pareri dopo aver saputo che la sua ragazza soffre da anni di epatite B. Pochi gli hanno risposto seriamente e Manzetto si è incazzato e ha cominciato ad insultare


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Manzetto ha sparato una serie inenarrabile di minkiate ma qui chiede pareri dopo aver saputo che la sua ragazza soffre da anni di epatite B. Pochi gli hanno risposto seriamente e Manzetto si è incazzato e ha cominciato ad insultare


Sua ragazza da 20 minuti per altro...


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2009)

*Asudem*

Magari non sa neanche di essere la ragazza del manzetto!!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Sua ragazza da 20 minuti per altro...


da qualche giorno


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> da qualche giorno


oh perozzino, te tu stai a fare casino per un quarto d'ora!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> da qualche giorno


 scusa ma tu non puoi venire qui, farti pubblicità come un manzo in vetrina, broccolare in messaggistica privata, disertare il forum per qualche giorno e poi rientrare tomo tomo e cacchio cacchio e dire che in questi giorni ti sei fidanzato.....non si fa


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh perozzino, te tu stai a fare casino per un quarto d'ora!!


asudem, ho fatto casino perchè credo che se uno, ora, non vuole credermi è un conto
ma dal non credermi a ridacchiare su una questione che non è solo di salute ma anche per il fatto che mi appartiene mi scoccia un po'
sarei ugualmente rimasto male, non nego, ma sarebbe stato più bello e più doveroso leggere: "manzotin, non pigliarci per il fondoschiena".
e invece sono state fatte certe battute (compresa la vignetta allegata da una persona di lunga superiore a me) un po' pesantucce


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

*nipotino*



oscuro ha detto:


> Concettualmente non sbagli ad affermare che manzo ha delle ragioni....ma non tutte...!!Manzo dovrebbe capire che ha se si scrive una miriade di cazzate....si fa un pò fatica a prenderlo sul serio....quando è serio...!!


nessuno ha tutte le ragioni.

capisco quello che dici, ma trovo molto più semplice ignorarlo allora. non si è detto mille volte che poco importa se ciò che viene raccontato è realmente un vissuto di chi lo racconta, se può essere comunque argomento di discussione? non capisco perché debba fare eccezione il manzo o quanto da lui raccontato.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> scusa ma tu non puoi venire qui, farti pubblicità come un manzo in vetrina, broccolare in messaggistica privata, disertare il forum per qualche giorno e poi rientrare tomo tomo e cacchio cacchio e dire che in questi giorni ti sei fidanzato.....non si fa


non sarà il miglior modo per apparire su un portale e per questo me ne scuso
come ho già detto, recriminatemi tutto, fatemi notare i miei sbagli ma non toccate in modo scherzoso le malattie


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nessuno ha tutte le ragioni.
> 
> capisco quello che dici, ma trovo molto più semplice ignorarlo allora. non si è detto mille volte che poco importa se ciò che viene raccontato è realmente un vissuto di chi lo racconta, se può essere comunque argomento di discussione? *non capisco perché debba fare eccezione il manzo o quanto da lui raccontato*.


immagino se questi forumisti fossero dei giudici...quanto rispetterebbero la dicitura: "la legge è uguale per tutti"


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> immagino se questi forumisti fossero dei giudici...quanto rispetterebbero la dicitura: "la legge è uguale per tutti"


 la legge non è uguale per tutti, infatti....per qualcuno è + uguale che per gli altri.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh perozzino, te tu stai a fare casino per un quarto d'ora!!


perozzino? ma bel manzo è MM?


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Maggio 2009)

nessuno ha notato la mia proprietà di sintesi?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> asudem, ho fatto casino perchè credo che se uno, ora, non vuole credermi è un conto
> ma dal non credermi a ridacchiare su una questione che non è solo di salute ma anche per il fatto che mi appartiene mi scoccia un po'
> sarei ugualmente rimasto male, non nego, *ma sarebbe stato più bello e più doveroso leggere: "manzotin, non pigliarci per il fondoschiena".*
> e invece sono state fatte certe battute (compresa la vignetta allegata da una persona di lunga superiore a me) un po' pesantucce


ma se Anna e io te l'abbiamo scritto subito!!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se Anna e io te l'abbiamo scritto subito!!


si ma si è scherzato troppo
tra l'altro mi sta facendo riflettere questo intervento di anna (_aspetto con ansia il momento il cui dirai che metto zizzagna._) un po' come se fosse la premonizione di chi sa' di mettere zizzagna
però discorso concluso


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perozzino? ma bel manzo è MM?


io di MM conosco solo quella rossa, gialla e verde di milano


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> si ma si è scherzato troppo
> tra l'altro mi sta facendo riflettere questo intervento di anna (_aspetto con ansia il momento il cui dirai che metto zizzagna._) un po' come se fosse la premonizione di chi sa' di mettere zizzagna
> però* discorso concluso*


meno male, almeno evitiamo l'orchite collettiva


----------



## Old Confù (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa giobbe, posso chiederti le fonti delle tue informazioni?
> perché mi sembrano veramente informazioni false e tendenziose, specie quella che ho evidenziato... diversamente spiegami perché continuano a nascere bambini sieropositivi.


Angelo le epatiti sono diverse....non è automatico che si contagino da madre a figlio....
anzi, il sistema immunitario del bimbo, di solito debella il virus...o nn lo sviluppa!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Angelo le epatiti sono diverse....non è automatico che si contagino da madre a figlio....
> anzi, il sistema immunitario del bimbo, di solito debella il virus...o nn lo sviluppa!!!


ma va?


----------



## Old Confù (27 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si infatti... solo il 5% degli infetti da epatite B deve ricorrere l'interferone.
> 
> Notate che ci sono 400 milioni di infetti.
> 
> L'epatite C invece e' un po' piu' da cagarsi sotto


perchè lì non c'è vaccino è c'è il rischio di cirrosi, il virus muta molto più velocemente del B e l'interferone  nn basta, ah e ha più probabilità di cronicizzarsi....

ma ha anche meno veicoli di trasmissione, sì che con l'introduzione del vaccino la B nn se la becca quasi più nessuno!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma va?


Il veicolo maggiore di trasmissione, sono le trasfusioni infette...

credo che per il parto ci siano delle precauzioni che permettono di non trasmettere il virus al bimbo!!!!!e poi negli ultimi 30 anni sono stati fatti dei passi da gigante!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Il veicolo maggiore di trasmissione, sono le trasfusioni infette...
> 
> credo che per il parto ci siano delle precauzioni che permettono di non trasmettere il virus al bimbo!!!!!e poi negli ultimi 30 anni sono stati fatti dei passi da gigante!!!


ero sarcastica con quel "ma va" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mi sa che non hai letto tutti i post.


----------



## Old Confù (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ero sarcastica con quel "ma va"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non so ero rimasta al battibecco con giobbe in cui lui diceva che nn era sicuro si contagiasse e tu nn ne eri convinta....poi nn so erano troppi post!!!!!


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> scusa ma tu non puoi venire qui, farti pubblicità come un manzo in vetrina, *broccolare in messaggistica privata*, disertare il forum per qualche giorno e poi rientrare tomo tomo e cacchio cacchio e dire che in questi giorni ti sei fidanzato.....non si fa


Ma va...


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> asudem, ho fatto casino perchè credo che se uno, ora, non vuole credermi è un conto
> ma dal non credermi a ridacchiare su una questione che non è solo di salute ma anche per il fatto che mi appartiene mi scoccia un po'
> sarei ugualmente rimasto male, non nego, ma sarebbe stato più bello e più doveroso leggere: "manzotin, non pigliarci per il fondoschiena".
> e invece sono state fatte certe battute (compresa la vignetta allegata da una persona di lunga superiore a me) un po' pesantucce


 
Il fatto è, Manzo, che anche quando parlavi della difficile scelta fra tutte le tue spasimanti anche quella la definivi una questione serissima e ti incazzavi se ti si prendeva per il culo...ora, se il problema dell'epatite fosse vero effettivamente sarebbe un problema grosso, ma il condizionale è d'obbligo se permetti dopo tutte le caxxate che hai sparato! Comunque mi pare che ti sia preso anche sul serio qui, solo che tu ti concentri solo su chi ti sfotte


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma va...


guarda che non è una novità: è tutto scritto in chiaro e cmq lo stavo sfottendo


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> si ma si è scherzato troppo
> tra l'altro mi sta facendo riflettere questo intervento di anna (_aspetto con ansia il momento il cui dirai che metto *zizzagna.*_) un po' come se fosse la premonizione di chi sa' di mettere *zizzagna*
> però discorso concluso


va bè, va... ciao nadamas.sei sempre il solito.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, va... ciao nadamas.sei sempre il solito.


da toro a manzo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












sempre della serie: ah buongiorno fantozzi, è lei??


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> da toro a manzo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sulla zizzagna non tramonta mai il sole


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se si è maturi ed intelligenti  lo si è sempre e tu ti sei proposto qui dentro con minchiate non esattamente mature ed intelligenti.
> Se avessi avuto problemi VERI non avresti fatto il pirla fino a ieri tirando fuori oggi storie strappacore di figli desiderati e malattie...
> oltretutto ti è stato risposto anche gentilmente e non hai fatto altro che continuare imperterrito per la tua strada.


quoto anche se con ritardo.
tu ti sei presentato solo con prese per il c...!
e anche se scritto in confessionale questo 3d che potrebbe essere serio lascia in bocca lo stesso sapore di quando, non creduto da chi ti leggeva hai sparato di essere vedovo.
potrà anche essere tutto vero quello che scrivi qui ma sembra, per toni e meccanismi, identico a quello che scrivevi lì.
quello era uno scherzo (non riuscito) e qui lo sembra.
comunque:
nel post 13 scrivi che te l'ha detto da subito
nel 35 dici che potrebbe essere la donna della tua vita
nel 58 dici che "ora" siete fidanzati
a parte l'impressione che non lo foste quando hai scritto il primo di questi post, l'ultimo farebbe ritenere che tu possa aver preso una decisione.
invece stai qui a chiedere informazioni che qualunque medico o google ti avrebbe fornito e a lamentarti di non poter avere figli.
se questo problema è per te fondamentale, forse non è la donna della tua vita
e per amore di quei figli, è meglio che non lo sia

a proposito, nel post 49 affermi che il "confessionale" di tradimento.net è il posto giusto per parlare della patologia della tua lei: hai sbagliato sito, lo vivi come un tradimento (no perchè te l'ha detto subito) o sarà un motivo per tradirla?
sono abbastanza seria: cerco di capire.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> se fino a ieri ho fatto il pirla evidentemente non avevo problemi
> poi il problema è nato e ora lo propongo anche a voi


ma se te l'ha detto da subito e ora siete fidanzati.
ieri cazzeggiavi, ora sei serio e ci esponi il problema: ma quando esattamente l'hai saputo e a che ora vi siete fidanzati?


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> caxxo, ma guarda anna quant'è rognosa? io parlo seriamente, lei mette vignette del caxxo sfottendo una 32enne affetta da EPATITE B....scusa, ma se avesse avuto lei un simile problema io non mi sarei preso gioco.


ma nessuno avrebbe pensato che lei scherzava.
perchè viene facile pensare che tu lo fai?
qual'è la differenza tra te e Anna?
pensaci un po' e non rispondere con offese.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> da toro a manzo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lasciala convinta che io sia nadamas: mi piace assecondare le persone.
sai, un buon scrittore-giornalista deve scrivere ciò che la gente vuole leggere
lei è convinta che io sia nadamas: ok, sono nadamas


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se te l'ha detto da subito e ora siete fidanzati.
> ieri cazzeggiavi, ora sei serio e ci esponi il problema: ma quando esattamente l'hai saputo e a che ora vi siete fidanzati?


non è detto che se alle 18.00 mi succede qualcosa, alle 18.01 sia qui a raccontarvelo
è da un po' di giorni che stiamo insieme ma questo particolare mi sta turbando e ho pensato di parlarne con voi
siamo insieme nonostante me lo ha detto subito però sono ansioso


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto anche se con ritardo.
> tu ti sei presentato solo con prese per il c...!
> e anche se scritto in confessionale questo 3d che potrebbe essere serio lascia in bocca lo stesso sapore di quando, non creduto da chi ti leggeva hai sparato di essere vedovo.
> potrà anche essere tutto vero quello che scrivi qui ma sembra, per toni e meccanismi, identico a quello che scrivevi lì.
> ...


onestamente non ho preso nessuno per il c@@o: ho giocherellatu con un "problema" che non è un problema
il fatto che abbia scelto di postarlo in confessionale è il solo fatto di aver voluto confidarvi/confessarvi questa delicata questione


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> lasciala convinta che io sia nadamas: mi piace assecondare le persone.
> sai, un buon scrittore-giornalista deve scrivere ciò che la gente vuole leggere
> lei è convinta che io sia nadamas: ok, sono nadamas


 
Sei uno scrittore- giornalista?!?Quindi è tutta una menata anche la storia del riccone al Rotary? Senti, Manzo, che tu non sia un vegliardo te la posso anche passare ma se non sei ricco allora ti metto in ignore


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> non è detto che se alle 18.00 mi succede qualcosa, alle 18.01 sia qui a raccontarvelo
> è da un po' di giorni che stiamo insieme ma questo particolare mi sta turbando e ho pensato di parlarne con voi
> siamo insieme nonostante *me lo ha detto* subito però sono ansioso


 
Scrittore-giornalista...i congiuntivi please...


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sei uno scrittore- giornalista?!?Quindi è tutta una menata anche la storia del riccone al Rotary? Senti, Manzo, che tu non sia un vegliardo te la posso anche passare ma se non sei ricco allora ti metto in ignore


il mio primo è stato un intervento mix fantasia/realtà
ricco: dipende cosa intendi tu per ricco: risiedo in un attico (che non è nient'altro che 3 modestissimi appartamenti comunicanti) e faccio parte di un Rotary
ma questo non deve influire positivamente o in modo negativo con la mia voglia di essere burlone o il problema di cui si sta discutendo


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scrittore-giornalista...i congiuntivi please...


non ho detto di essere un giornalista


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scrittore-giornalista...i congiuntivi please...


in questo mastodontico problema dei congiuntivi, riconosco non senza commozione  lo stesso manzo degli altri tread.
ps bell'avatar


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> il mio primo è stato un intervento mix fantasia/realtà
> ricco: dipende cosa intendi tu per ricco: risiedo in un attico (che non è nient'altro che 3 modestissimi appartamenti comunicanti) e faccio parte di un Rotary
> ma questo non deve influire positivamente o in modo negativo con la mia voglia di essere burlone o il problema di cui si sta discutendo


poraccio!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in questo mastodontico problema dei congiuntivi, riconosco non senza commozione lo stesso manzo degli altri tread.
> ps bell'*avatar*


è lo stesso che aveva silviuzzobello


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> è lo stesso che aveva silviuzzobello


never covered!
era uno che postava col toro?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (27 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> never covered!
> era uno che postava col toro?


un vecchio utente
ah ma ti intendi il mio di avatar? pensavo ti riferissi a quello di lale! hai riportato il suo intervento e hai scritto bello quell'avatar


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> un vecchio utente
> ah ma ti intendi il mio di avatar? pensavo ti riferissi a quello di lale! hai riportato il suo intervento e hai scritto bello quell'avatar


lì mi riferivo a quello di lale, poi a quello di nadamas


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> guarda che non è una novità: è tutto scritto in chiaro e cmq lo stavo sfottendo


Sono distratta come sempre, va beh pazienza...


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (7 Giugno 2009)

*aggiornamento*

ho fatto gli esami del sangue, non sono vaccinato :-(
sono allergico ad alcune sostanze: spero non in quelle contenute nel vaccino. il vaccino non rende immuni al 100%
questo sta a significare che:
- non potrò avere rapporti sessuali non protetti (quindi neanche quello in cui si concepirà un figlio)
- non potrò praticare sesso orale
- non potrò "sporcarmi" di liquido seminale femminile in nessu modo perchè se avrò qualche lacerazione e se sarò sfigato al punto di essere compreso in quella bassa percentuale di contagio mi buscherò l'EPATITE B.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (18 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ho fatto gli esami del sangue, non sono vaccinato :-(
> sono allergico ad alcune sostanze: spero non in quelle contenute nel vaccino. il vaccino non rende immuni al 100%
> questo sta a significare che:
> - non potrò avere rapporti sessuali non protetti (quindi neanche quello in cui si concepirà un figlio)
> ...


in scannatoio sto cazzeggiando, lo ammetto, ma qui non mi ha risposto più nessuno. rispolvero la questione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> in scannatoio sto cazzeggiando, lo ammetto, ma qui non mi ha risposto più nessuno. rispolvero la questione


 Io non trovo nulla di strano che all'inizio di una relazione si considerino tutti i pro e contro prima di farsi coinvolgere.
Così come chi prima di iniziare una relazione con una persona sposata o chi sposato si accorge di provare attrazione per un'altra persona, tu hai considerato l'aspetto salute prima di innamorarti.
Non so cosa ci sia da dire.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non trovo nulla di strano che all'inizio di una relazione si considerino tutti i pro e contro prima di farsi coinvolgere.
> Così come chi prima di iniziare una relazione con una persona sposata o chi sposato si accorge di provare attrazione per un'altra persona, tu hai considerato l'aspetto salute prima di innamorarti.
> Non so cosa ci sia da dire.


persaritrovata, vorrei una semplice opinione anche se so' che in questi casi è la soggettività a farla da padrone
se la tua dolce metà ti avesse confessato una simile delicata cosa, come avresti reagito?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> persaritrovata, vorrei una semplice opinione anche se so' che in questi casi è la soggettività a farla da padrone
> se la tua dolce metà ti avesse confessato una simile delicata cosa, come avresti reagito?


All'inizio?
Avrei spostato il mio interesse altrove ...così come l'avrei fatto se mi avesse confessato di volersi trasferire in Alaska o di essere interista.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> All'inizio?
> Avrei spostato il mio interesse altrove ...così come l'avrei fatto se mi avesse confessato di volersi trasferire in Alaska o di essere interista.


e su quel _*dolce *_metà? non diciamo nulla?


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> All'inizio?
> Avrei spostato il mio interesse altrove ...così come l'avrei fatto se mi avesse confessato di volersi trasferire in Alaska o di essere interista.


Li metteresti sullo stesso piano?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Li metteresti sullo stesso piano?


 No ...essere interista è insuperabile.


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> se la tua dolce metà ti avesse confessato una simile delicata cosa, come avresti reagito?


Se non avessi figli? Ci vorrebbe un grandissimo amore...


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No ...essere interista è insuperabile.
























   guarda che non è così tremendo sposare un interista...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No ...essere interista è insuperabile.


ho sputato!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> guarda che non è così tremendo sposare un interista...


 E' già stato abbastanza tremendo un milanista ...figurati... almeno in quello, però, non mi ha tradita...


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' già stato abbastanza tremendo un milanista ...figurati... almeno in quello, però, non mi ha tradita...


Tradiscono pure gli interisti


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (18 Giugno 2009)

forse la mia potrebbe essere una grossa, immensa prova d'amore accettandola e accettando tutte le limitazioni al seguito


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> forse la mia potrebbe essere una grossa, immensa prova d'amore accettandola e accettando tutte le limitazioni al seguito


 
potrebbe...
ma stiamo parlando di quella con l'epa?


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> forse la mia potrebbe essere una grossa, immensa prova d'amore accettandola e accettando tutte le limitazioni al seguito


Dovresti chiederti semplicemente se l'ami e se vuoi lei perché è lei. Io non so se ce la farei...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> potrebbe...
> ma stiamo parlando di quella con l'epa?


sembri tognazzi con la emi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Tradiscono pure gli interisti


 Ma da quelli te lo aspetti...


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma da quelli te lo aspetti...


Ma nooooooooooo...


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sembri tognazzi con la emi


ma è lei?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> potrebbe...
> ma stiamo parlando di quella con l'epa?


si quella con l'epa con la quale stasera farò l'ape


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> si quella con l'epa con la quale stasera farò l'ape


ocio al cont


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> si quella con l'epa con la quale stasera farò l'ape




















  manzo mi fai morir dal ridere


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ocio al cont


tranquilla, porto solo monetine: se non ci sto dentro dico che ho dimenticato il portafogli


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> manzo mi fai morir dal ridere


l'importante è che si sorrida


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> tranquilla, porto solo monetine: se non ci sto dentro dico che ho dimenticato il portafogli


ma io intendevo l'agio


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> l'importante è che si sorrida


vero!
se vuoi qualche monetina faccelo sapere


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma io intendevo l'agio


dio mi fulmini: cos'è l'agio?


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> dio mi fulmini: cos'è l'agio?


miii che rinco:cont -----------------------------agio


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> miii che rinco:cont -----------------------------agio


questa era difficile però, non l'avevo capita nemmeno io


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa era difficile però, non l'avevo capita nemmeno io


persino tu??
mo va a cagher va...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *persino tu*??
> mo va a cagher va...


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> miii che rinco:cont -----------------------------agio


 

















sappi che x colpa tua ho sputato sullo schermo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




segnalata


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

siete proprio   ITE


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sappi che x colpa tua ho sputato sullo schermo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che storditi che sarete mai??
lui parla di una che ha l'epa, poi di un ape  insieme e io parlo di cont e poi agio..
drogati


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> siete proprio ITE


rinco?


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> siete proprio ITE


 stord-ite?
rimbamb-ite?
rincoglion-ite?
cerca di essere + precisa x cortesia


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> rinco?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> stord-ite?
> rimbamb-ite?
> rincoglion-ite?
> cerca di essere + precisa x cortesia


la terza che hai detto


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

poteva essere anche glio


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

mi hai ATO sai?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi hai ATO sai?


scop----------ATO?


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> scop----------ATO?


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

*dinastia dei minch*

siete dei minch


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> siete dei minch


 
e tu sei una iona!!!!!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (18 Giugno 2009)

me la sento già: "Tatino, hai riflettuto?" "Tatino, quando avi a fare il vaccino?"
E io che glie dico? "Ma va a morì ammazzata te e l'EPATITE B"? Le dico che non sarei immune al 100% (cento per cento) e che non potremmo mai farlo senza guantino? E che non potrei mai praticarle l'oral? E che se dovessimo decidere doi avere un bambino, la fecondazione non avverrebbe dietro penetrazione? E che i bimbi la buscherebbero?


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> me la sento già: "Tatino, hai riflettuto?" "Tatino, quando avi a fare il vaccino?"
> E io che glie dico? "Ma va a morì ammazzata te e l'EPATITE B"? Le dico che non sarei immune al 100% (cento per cento) e che non potremmo mai farlo senza guantino? E che non potrei mai praticarle l'oral? E che se dovessimo decidere doi avere un bambino, la fecondazione non avverrebbe dietro penetrazione? E che i bimbi la buscherebbero?


tatino?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tatino?


ostrega, si, perchè? anche la tua lei ti sopranomina così?


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Giugno 2009)

Da quel che ho letto io se si sviluppano gli anticorpi il vaccino è sicuro al 100%.
Una piccola percentuale di persone (di solito anziane) nonostante faccia il vaccino non sviluppa gli anticorpi e pertanto non è protetta.
Basta fare gli esami dopo aver fatto il vaccino.
Ma da quel che ho capito io non te ne importa quasi nulla di questa donna per questo la tua paura di buscare l'epatite in questo caso caso è provvidenziale.
Lei incontrerà l'uomo giusto per lei, si sposerà, avranno figli e una vita normale.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (18 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Da quel che ho letto io se si sviluppano gli anticorpi il vaccino è sicuro al 100%.
> Una piccola percentuale di persone (di solito anziane) nonostante faccia il vaccino non sviluppa gli anticorpi e pertanto non è protetta.
> Basta fare gli esami dopo aver fatto il vaccino.
> Ma da quel che ho capito io non te ne importa quasi nulla di questa donna per questo la tua paura di buscare l'epatite in questo caso caso è provvidenziale.
> Lei incontrerà l'uomo giusto per lei, si sposerà, avranno figli e una vita normale.


giobbe non correre: è vero che guardo molto all'orrizzonte ma voglio essere cauto: l'EPATITE B non sarà l'AIDS ma non è una passeggiata di salute. il medico mi ha garantito il 95% di immunità
che possa incontrare un uomo "giusto" per lei con il quale si sposerà ed avrà dei figli non nego: infatti c'è anche chi va a mignotte pur sapendo il pericolo che corre. credo che i temerari esistano.
chiudo un'occhio sull'avere SEMPRE rapporti protetti, chiudo un'occhio sul non praticarle ne sesso orale ne masturbazione, chiudo un occhio su altre questini ma sulla probabilità di buscarmi l'EPATITE B, amore si amore no, non posso chiudere un'occhio


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> giobbe non correre: è vero che guardo molto all'orrizzonte ma voglio essere cauto: l'EPATITE B non sarà l'AIDS ma non è una passeggiata di salute. il medico mi ha garantito il 95% di immunità
> che possa incontrare un uomo "giusto" per lei con il quale si sposerà ed avrà dei figli non nego: infatti c'è anche chi va a mignotte pur sapendo il pericolo che corre. credo che i temerari esistano.
> chiudo un'occhio sull'avere SEMPRE rapporti protetti, chiudo un'occhio sul non praticarle ne sesso orale ne masturbazione, chiudo un occhio su altre questini ma sulla probabilità di buscarmi l'EPATITE B, amore si amore no, non posso chiudere un'occhio


Credo che sia maggiore la probabilità di essere colpito da un meteorite, anche senza usare il preservativo e praticando tutto quello che vuoi.
Non ho mai sentito di nessuno che evita di sposarsi a causa dell'epatite B del partner.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (18 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che sia maggiore la probabilità di essere colpito da un meteorite, anche senza usare il preservativo e praticando tutto quello che vuoi.
> Non ho mai sentito di nessuno che evita di sposarsi a causa dell'epatite B del partner.


sono un cagasotto di natura e lo ammetto; quel 5% 8cinque per cento) di possibilità d'incontrarla mi mette ansia e i prego di credermi che non è un dubbio perchè lei non mi interessa o che altro


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Giugno 2009)

*Credo che 95% sia la percentuale delle persone che sviluppano gli anticorpi in seguito al vaccino.*

*Ma se li hai sviluppati, sei protetto al 100%.*


http://www.fegato.com/it/dossier/do...tite-b-la-vaccinazione-non-e-tutto.aspx?c1=29

*Ma anche vivere in una casa con un portatore di epatite B è pericoloso?*

Certo, ma in questi casi il problema non si pone perché questo è il caso nel quale è opportuno che anche gli adulti si vaccinino a causa della concentrazione del rischio: basta vaccinare il soggetto e lo si protegge del tutto dalla eventualità di infettarsi.
top​​*Ma la vaccinazione contro l’epatite B è sicura?*

Intanto il vaccino oggi non è più ricavato dal sangue dei portatori di infezione da virus B. *Il vaccino è costruito in laboratorio utilizzando tecnologie di biologia molecolare che consentono la realizzazione di un prodotto sicuro, efficace, economico, con siero conversione (produzione dell’anticorpo proteggente) superiore al 95% in bambini e adulti.* Con reazioni scarse e per lo più locali. Le reazioni generalizzate e le complicanze soprattutto neurologiche sono rarissime in confronto al numero di soggetti vaccinati. Ma questa è l’unica strategia per proteggere le persone libere dalla infezione e, più in generale, proteggere la collettività dalla diffusione delle malattie infettive. Esiste anche una immunoprofilassi passiva, per distinguerla dalla attiva che è data dalla vaccinazione. La differenza sta nel fatto che nella profilassi passiva, si somministrano anticorpi anti-epatite B già formati, in modo da offrire subito una protezione e consentire, come si fa nei neonati da madre HBsAg positive, all’organismo di avere tempo sufficiente per produrre i propri anticorpi mediante la vaccinazione. È la modalità che viene definita come ‘profilassi passiva’ ed ‘attiva’ che si può attuare immediatamente in tutti quei soggetti che hanno subito una esposizione particolarmente a rischio.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (19 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Credo che 95% sia la percentuale delle persone che sviluppano gli anticorpi in seguito al vaccino.*
> 
> *Ma se li hai sviluppati, sei protetto al 100%.*
> 
> ...


giobbe, grazie per l'informazione; spero che la composizione (essendo io allergico a tutto e di più) non contenga qualcosa a me nocivo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> giobbe, grazie per l'informazione; spero che la composizione (essendo io allergico a tutto e di più) non contenga qualcosa a me nocivo


 Io non capisco il problema.
Se l'unica donna decente che ha attirato la tua attenzione è malata mi dispiace, ma non credo che nessuna vorrebbe un uomo che avesse tante riserve sul loro rapporto.
Le hai perché non ne sei innamorato. Lascia perdere.
Se no poi ti troverai coinvolto in una storia che ti darà solo problemi, come magari ti è già successo in passato.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non capisco il problema.
> Se l'unica donna decente che ha attirato la tua attenzione è malata mi dispiace, ma non credo che nessuna vorrebbe un uomo che avesse tante riserve sul loro rapporto.
> Le hai perché non ne sei innamorato. Lascia perdere.
> Se no poi ti troverai coinvolto in una storia che ti darà solo problemi, come magari ti è già successo in passato.


persaritrovata, sinceramente, pensi che se fossi tanto tanto innamorato non mi farei questo tipo di problema?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> persaritrovata, sinceramente, pensi che se fossi tanto tanto innamorato non mi farei questo tipo di problema?


Non te lo faresti in questo modo, ma andando insieme a lei da un medico specialista.
Lasciala perdere e non illuderla sulla possibilità di una relazione seria che non c'è.


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Giugno 2009)

chi di voi e' sifilitico?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> chi di voi e' sifilitico?


vuoi allargare le tue amicizie?


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vuoi allargare le tue amicizie?


 il tuo pregio e' che mi leggi nel pensiero


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> chi di voi e' sifilitico?


Io no. Ho fatto la wasserman ogni tre anni dai 14...


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (19 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> chi di voi e' sifilitico?


a me sono stati intaccati da uno scemo i condilomi acuminati che si tolgono, se sono piccoli con l'azoto liquido altrimenti col bisturi dietro anestesia locale


----------

